# Filled my Humi



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

A good friend gave me a Ravello Cigar Jar. Today I got my first CI order and dam near filled it. LOL Ordered a sampler and a few singles.
1-A Fuente Curly Head Deluxe
1-A Fuente Curly Head
1-A Fuente Breva Royale
1- Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Robusto
2- Cu-Avana Robusto
3- Cu-Avana Maduro Robusto
1- Nica Libre
1-Perdomo Slow aged 826
1- Rocky Patel Connecticut
1- Indian Tabac Maduro
1- 5 Vegas classic
1- Gurkha Park avenue 44
1- Padilla Achilles
1- Rocky Patel Sun Grown
1- A Fuente Gran Reserve
1- Oliva Serie 'G'

I can't wait for some of these to age a ns settle a bit. Its like a kid in a candy store . LMAO :hat:ipe::tea::beerchug::rockon::smoke2:
*
*


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great pickup! Yup - just like a candy store - or girls - love them all


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice grab...but it looks like you need to clean your keyboard haha.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice grab!



baba said:


> Great pickup! Yup - just like a candy store - or girls - love them all


There is a local "Gentleman's Club" called "The Candy Store"


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice haul, enjoy.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice purchase and variety. That should keep you busy for awhile. Enjoy!


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

very nice bud. Enjoy


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice start. Enjoy!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Now there is only one thing to do, smoke them all and start over


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

tx_tuff said:


> Now there is only one thing to do, smoke them all and start over


Naw...get another humi and buy more!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Now there is only one thing to do, smoke them all and start over





ca21455 said:


> Naw...get another humi and buy more!


DO Both!!:thumb:

Nice selection!

Shawn


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

haha nice man! Let me know what you think of the Curly Head Deluxes!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

eyesack said:


> haha nice man! Let me know what you think of the Curly Head Deluxes!


I have smoked several of the CH Deluxe already. Not a bad smoke. I like them, but they are a bit rugged looking and the flavor will very smoke to smoke. I like them to take to the golf course. Not bad for a cheap smoke


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

baba said:


> Great pickup! Yup - just like a candy store - or girls - love them all


DITTO!


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

looks great enjoy


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> DITTO!


Dave would smoke all of these before lunch,,,,this would just be an *Hor D*'*oeuvre* for him. :bolt:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------

